# Problemas con tocadiscos Winco Valvuloso



## Federico10 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hola me regalaron un *W*inco, está entero como nuevo. El tema es q*ue* hace ruido como a masa*,* muy fuerte. *L*o desarm*é* y sopleteé, leí por ahí que el tiempo puede haber *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse en un Foro Técnico]* el capacitor, el tema es que no consigo 32+32*u**F *450*V* alguien me puede orientar. Saludos y disculpas.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 13, 2020)

Habría que ver que es el "ruido a masa" y para descartarlo, medir el electrolítico antes de cambiarlo porque esta allí.

Si no consigues de ese tipo("blindado y de panel)" lo puedes sustituir por dos de 33uF o 47uF cada uno y de 450V de aislación del tipo radiales(espacio tienes de sobra).

Yo empezaría por limpiar los contactos mecánicos como contacto de las llaves, los potenciómetros, zócalos, etc y probaría antes de empezar a cambiar nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2020)

Federico10 dijo:


> el tema es que no consigo 32+32mf 450v alguien me puede orientar.


Pues comprá dos de 33uF x 450V y conectalos tal como el capacitor doble que tenes instalado. Fijate por que creo que solo tenes que unir los negativos y así te quedan tres patas como el viejo.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 13, 2020)

Federico10 dijo:


> Hola me regalaron un winco, está entero como nuevo. El tema es q hace ruido como a masa. muy fuerte. lo desarme y sopletie, leí por ahí que el tiempo puede haber jodido el capacitor, el tema es que no consigo 32+32mf 450v alguien me puede orientar. Saludos y disculpas.


Bien Federico, saliste del MP, y fuiste donde te dije, "acá", donde se debe .
Bueno, ves, ya han contestado .
Este es tu circuito, Winco con PCL82, o ECL82 ( son la misma válvula salvo su tensión de filamentos) : Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.

Revisá el circuito, y vamos viendo !

Saludo Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

